# Water shooting out of nose



## Oogway the russian tort (Jan 6, 2017)

I HAVE A RUSSIAN TORTOISE OOGWAY AND HE IS SHOOTING WATER OUT OF HIS I PUT HIM IN HIS WATER BOWL AND HE WAS LAYING THERE AND WILL HE WAS DRINKING WATER WILL SHOOT OUT OF HIS NOSE LIKE A WATER GUN I DO DAILY SOAKS HIS HOT SIDE IS AROUND 90-100 cool side 75 he eats fine and is active what should I do is this a problem???


----------



## dmmj (Jan 6, 2017)

it's not a problem pretty normal


----------



## domagoj (Jan 6, 2017)

My turtles used to do it all the time, pretty sure there's nothing to worry about.


----------



## Oogway the russian tort (Jan 6, 2017)

Ty u guys


----------

